# [V] 3D-Monitor 22\&quot; Hyundai W220s + 6 hochwertige Brillen



## chado (12. September 2010)

Der 22" 3D-Monitor 
W220S ist ein stereoskopisches 3D (S3D) Display. Mit Hilfe der 
Polfilterbrillen entsteht ein räumlicher 3D-Effekt, wie bspw. bekannt 
durch den Film Avatar - nur eindrucksvoller  So beherrscht der 
3D-Monitor nicht nur die gewöhnliche Darstellung in 2D sondern auch 3D -
 d.h. mit Tiefeneffekt. Man stelle sich vor der Monitor sei nicht flach 
sondern tief - Bilder können vor, auf und hinter der Bildfläche 
erscheinen. Computerspiele (95% aller Spiele sind 3D-fähig), Videos 
(HDMI Schnittstelle, Umwandlung von 2D->3D mit TriDef), Anwendungen 
(Google Earth), ... u.v.m. alles kann in 3D dargestellt werden.

Die PC Games Hardware zeichnete den W220s als "TOP PRODUKT" aus, der Testbericht ist hier zu finden: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,695475/3D-Monitor-W220S-von-Hyundai-im-Test-Besser-als-Nvidias-3D-Vision/LCD/Test/




Im Lieferumfang enthalten sind 6 (!) hochwertige Polfilterbrillen inklusive Kunststoff-/Ledercase und Mikrofasertüchern (Neu 62 Euro).
Weiterhin ist TriDef mit dabei sowie DVI und Audiokabel.
Der W220S ist in einem sehr guten Zustand, Gebrauchsspuren sind kaum bis
 gar nicht zu erkennen. Wir sind ein Nichtraucherhaushalt, d.h. keine 
Beeinträchtigungen durch Nikotinablagerungen. Und das Beste kommt noch, 
der W220s ist nahezu ausverkauft und wird derzeit für über 640 Euro 
angeboten - Wer einen optimalen Einstieg sucht, kann hier ein 
Schnäppchen machen. Nach Auslieferung kann direkt losgelegt werden - 
Freunde einladen kein Problem (6 hochwertige Polfilterbrillen sind schon
 mit dabei).

Der W220S wurde am 31.März 2010 bei Mediamarkt gekauft. Der Hersteller gibt Garantie bis zum 31.März 2013!
 Die Rechnung liefere ich natürlich mit.


Zahlbar in Bar bei Abholung, per (EU-)Überweisung (Gebührenfrei) und 
Paypal (+8€ Paypal Gebühr). 


Preis inklusive versicherten Versand mit Sendungsverfolgung nach Deutschland: 380,- (EU/Österreich 399,-)

E-Mail: 3d@tee.cc

(Privatverkauf, unter Ausschluss der Gewährleistung.)
Gruß
Philipp


----------

